# T-shirt modeling. Do's and don'ts??



## joe123 (Mar 20, 2012)

I have a few friends, (and friends of friends) interested in modeling some of my t-shirts for my online site. I also have someone ready to take care of the photography aspect. But i am wondering if anyone has experience with this? Do i need to create any type of document and have each of them sign? What if they are under 18 years of age? Any help would be great.


----------



## adobelvr (Jun 1, 2013)

you can have the photographers/models sign a WFH (work for hire) or work made for hire agreement. so he/she holds no rights to the material. He just gives you the images on disc and you two are done. The models aren't so important they'll be happy with a lunch and a pic or two for their portfolio. Under 18 you should/must have their parent or guardian on location at time of shoot. Also keep in mind you can't just go to any park and start snapping photos of them. There's permits and liability insurance issues if you really want to go pro. Otherwise stay in the backyard with friends. That's not to say you can't hike into the woods and do what you want but I thought I should mention that shooting for commercial use on public/private land can be more involved than friends (friends of friends) getting together.


----------



## joe123 (Mar 20, 2012)

I see. At the moment I am aiming to stay away from the under 18 models that I was considering. This should make the process a bit easier. So a public location like a graffiti filled alley, abandoned warehouse, etc. would be a bad idea?


----------



## strike3sports (Jun 24, 2013)

I would have them sign a release that states they have been fully compensated for the photo shoot. It's best to make everyone sign one of these forms whether they are friends, family, or strangers. Also pay them by check so you have proof of the payment.

If you are not paying them have them sign the form stating that they understand there is no compensation for the photos.


----------



## codyjoe (May 6, 2013)

As long as you've got paperwork signed by the models stating you have full-rights to use the photos in any manner you wish then you're covered. If they're under 18 then have the model and their parent/guardian sign as well.

Most people don't care about compensation for small gigs like this. It's a way for them to add more photos to their portfolio and that's what matters most to them.


----------



## Studio ell (Jun 16, 2013)

How about having a celeb modeling for you? Yes, I know we can't afford that but maybe we can afford them


----------



## adobelvr (Jun 1, 2013)

aside from the other regurgitated posts that is a good idea and along those lines I would offer this. You can send your items to prominent athletes (retired athletes too) and the like as free items and ask kindly for a photo of them wearing the items if they like them. They may want something in return but broaden your horizons see what comes of it.


----------



## joe123 (Mar 20, 2012)

haha. look a likes. That' be awesome to get a celebrity behind a tee design. But where would you even get started


----------



## islk (Mar 28, 2011)

joe123 said:


> I have a few friends, (and friends of friends) interested in modeling some of my t-shirts for my online site. I also have someone ready to take care of the photography aspect. But i am wondering if anyone has experience with this? Do i need to create any type of document and have each of them sign? What if they are under 18 years of age? Any help would be great.


It's cool that your friends are willing to do this for you; however, you still need to protect yourself and your business. You can't legally have them provide a service to you without some type of compensation (don't you watch judge Judy ?)

The compensation does not have to be monetary, just something that they value. I've attached two contracts, one for your photographer and the other for your models. We use these (in one form or another) for every shoot, even if we are just using ourselves as subjects in the photos.

Make two copies of the contracts once you have changed them to your liking. You and the other party will sign both copies, and each of you will keep a copy.

Hope they help,

Tomas


----------



## OmniChrom (Jul 23, 2013)

You could always just go ahead and model them yourself. That would bypass all the legal and payment issues. That's what I did with my T-shirt on etsy.

Punny Graphic TShirts by OmniChrom on Etsy


----------



## joe123 (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks. Really appreciate this


----------



## lammy (Aug 12, 2012)

I got lucky when I needed some models for a tshirt shoot. I just asked for models and a photographer via Facebook. Told them I couldn't afford to pay them but would buy them breakfast and a pint after the shoot. Had a fun time doing the shoot on a quiet Street in London. I'm still friends with the people who volunteered to this day.


----------



## codyjoe (May 6, 2013)

Try searching the web for t-shirt model mock ups as well. We've had luck before finding stock photos of models that are available for people like us to simply display our designs in a professional manner.


----------



## adobelvr (Jun 1, 2013)

if all else fails then buy a mannequin and if you have Adobe Photoshop or any similar product you can 'ghost mannequin' the shirt.
https://img1.etsystatic.com/021/0/6766811/il_570xN.477130409_sll3.jpg


----------



## codyjoe (May 6, 2013)

adobelvr said:


> if all else fails then buy a mannequin and if you have Adobe Photoshop or any similar product you can 'ghost mannequin' the shirt.
> https://img1.etsystatic.com/021/0/6766811/il_570xN.477130409_sll3.jpg


Yeah I'm a fan of this. We've got a couple small-torso mannequins that have come in handy for displaying previous work we've done and for meetings.


----------

